# Cockatiel Sneezing at Night



## Feli Mar (Mar 1, 2011)

The past few nights, while Chuckie is in his cage, I've heard a soft sneezing noise. At first I thought it was one of my other animals, but I moved him and the sound followed him. He has been preening himself a lot lately, so there are small feathers flying around, so maybe that could be causing it. I'm just curious to know if Chuckie's sneezing noise is normal, or if I should ask the vet tomorrow morning about it...?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A little more info....

Do you cover the cage? When you wash the cage is any strong scented detergent or fabric softeners used? Many times these smells can irratate the sunuses. And if he is molting and spends time (sleeping or whatever) in a covered cage he is breathing the shedded bird dander/dust, which can cause repiratory problems and/or even eye inflamations.


----------



## Feli Mar (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, I cover his cage with a fleece blanket each night (I live in PA so it gets really cold at night). I wash it a few times a month, but the detergent is unscented & I've always used it. I also clean the cage once a week (newspaper at the bottom every 2-3 days) with this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fresh-Res...-Cleaning-Deodorizing-Spray-16-fl-oz/10318430 
He's usually only covered between 11pm and 7am & he's usually only in his cage while I'm in class (a few hours during the day).


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Is he moulting? Does he have a possibility to have a bath/misting?

My two used to sneeze a lot more because of the dander. However, it's improved after the purchase of an air purifier and regular airing the room and misting them.


----------

